# Teen mowing business -$100k/yr



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty cool to seen teens having the discipline to keep a mowing business going. There is a group 3 brothers in my town that you txt as needed and they show up, mow and bill you later.

https://moneyish.com/heart/meet-the-teens-who-make-six-figures-mowing-lawns/


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I really like seeing stories like this as it gives me hope for the future generation and it goes to show that hard work pays off.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome! If they split the $100k, that's over $27k into a solo 401(k) _each_ prior to taxes and expenses!


----------



## Bobby P (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow that is impressive. Pretty cool business especially, when people can just text them and get it done, and pay later. Those kids are with the times, making it easy on people to save time!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

There was a kid in another forum I used to hang in who had a Lamborghini Diablo 6.0 and then a Porsche CGT from mowing lawns. He lived with a house for of other kids and every dime he made went to buying the cars. Terrible priorities, but funny. I guess you can get away with it when you are 22.


----------

